# Removing the clips in the trunk



## Acepom (Dec 4, 2011)

What is the best way to remove the clips holding the interior of the trunk. there are many of the gray colored clips and i was wondering if I just punch out the center and have to replace the clips or is there a way to remove the pin without damaging the clip.

Thanks,
Steve
2008 3.2 Eos


----------



## giovani13 (Apr 14, 2004)

Steve,

If they are the same on your EOS as mine I can tell you they are Hex screws. 

Unscrew each and the pull out. There are also two you can’t see. One at the bottom of each of the pull down areas where you put your fingers when you close the trunk. Also, don’t forget the plastic caps at the hinges and the latching mechanism. The bumpers do not need to be removed.

Be careful when removing the liner as the emergency trunk release is connected to it. 

Mike


----------



## Acepom (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Mike,
The clips look to be plastic with an allen head shape in the center. i tried to move them but they just spinned in place. i will give another try. it appears these are the same clips that hold the trunk lid liner in palce as well.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## giovani13 (Apr 14, 2004)

Steve,

Ahh. I actually thought you were talking about the trunk lid liner. The remaining liner on the sides I'm not sure. I'll take a look at what mine looks like.

Mike


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

I"ve had issues with this too. I think you will find they are actually Torx T20, not allen/hex. 

I found the best way to remove them is to get the Torx driver seated and then gently insert a flat head underneath the flat part to push it out as I unscrew with the Trox... I'd need 3 hands to take a picture...


----------



## Acepom (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. i'll give the t-20 and screw driver a try tonight.


----------



## k2 (Apr 9, 2000)

I found the best way to remove them is to go to VW parts department and spend $3 to buy a new set, then rip the stupid things out with a pair of pliers after 90% of them stripped on me.  It seems like they are one time use or I'm just too rough.


----------



## mciresi (Aug 6, 2012)

k2 said:


> I found the best way to remove them is to go to VW parts department and spend $3 to buy a new set, then rip the stupid things out with a pair of pliers after 90% of them stripped on me.  It seems like they are one time use or I'm just too rough.


I tried the screwdriver method and it worked but honestly this was the method I first used. Ripped out with needle nose plyers. It's certainly faster.


----------

